# What do you do when you get bored at work



## Al3x (1/11/14)

Well what do you think

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Al3x (1/11/14)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre (1/11/14)

Al3x said:


> Well what do you think


I think you were bored.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

